# Saltwater Tank Of The Month - July 2008



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

This thread is the vote for the Saltwater Tank of The Month, July 2008. 
We have two entries to vote from, congrats to the nominees!


FraggleRock's 125 gallon All-Glass reef



goldenmacman's 29 gallon Biocube nanoreef




Click the poll to vote for your favorite!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Poll - Saltwater Tank Of The Month - July 2008*

By the way, I want everyone to know that your vote is hidden from the rest, nobody knows who voted for who!


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Poll - Saltwater Tank Of The Month - July 2008*

loved them both....can i vote 2 times? lol.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Poll - Saltwater Tank Of The Month - July 2008*

We have a winner! 
FraggleRock's 125 gallon All-Glass reef got *18* votes (75.00%)
Congrats!!! 
PM sent!


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Poll - Saltwater Tank Of The Month - July 2008*

congrats to the winner!!


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Poll - Saltwater Tank Of The Month - July 2008*

Congrats Fragglerocks


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Poll - Saltwater Tank Of The Month - July 2008*

Congrats Fragglerocks! Your tank is so beautiful!!


----------

